# Stahls� Decorating Fulfillment Center Creates Jerseys On-Site at NHL All-Star Weekend



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Decorating Fulfillment Center Creates Jerseys On-Site at NHL All-Star Weekend*

Stahls’ Decorating Fulfillment Center heat printing team had the opportunity to show how to fulfill decorating for a hot event recently during the 2015 NHL All-Star Weekend held Jan. 23-Jan. 25 at the Greater Columbus Convention Center. 

The action started Friday, Jan. 23 with NHL All-Star Fantasy Draft presented by DraftKings. As team captains Nick Foligno of the hometown Columbus Blue Jackets and Jonathan Toews of the Chicago Blackhawks took turns choosing players, the Stahls’ DFC team was busy printing the jerseys that each player would wear as well as a large number of replica jerseys that would be offered for sale Saturday and Sunday. These sold out. 

Carl Agosta, key accounts sales and licensing, Stahls’ Decorating Fulfillment Center, who has years of on-demand heat printing experience in high-stress situations, said the team really stepped up to heat print about 500 jerseys. Production started at 9:30 p.m. Friday when names were announced and continued until about 5 a.m. Saturday morning. Custom on-site printing also took place during the competition on Saturday night and the game on Sunday. 

For more details on this exciting event and how it was accomplished, check out Ted Stahls’ blog at http://tedstahl.com/2015/01/heat-printing-shines-at-nhl-all-star-event-2015/.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, Michigan with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]

Captions:

File name: NHL Jerseys 2015.jpg
The front of the black NHL All Star replica jersey and the back of the white jersey. Look at the use of metallic and texture. The uniforms truly looked phenomenal on the ice with neon outlines on the numbers and metallic patches. Photo courtesy of Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, Mich. 

File name: NHL DFC Team 2015.jpg
The Stahls’ Decorating Fulfillment Center on-demand heat printing team worked through the night using Hotronix heat presses. Photo courtesy of Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, Mich.

File name: NHL 2015 Allstar Stahls DFC.jpg
The team didn’t finish up with the players’ jerseys (each one was customized as the draft was called) and the first round of 500 NHL replica jerseys until 5 am on Saturday. There was more on-demand heat printing on Saturday and Sunday as they fulfilled custom fan orders. Photo courtesy of Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, Mich.

File name: Arena NHL Skills Comp.jpg
On Saturday, Jan. 24 at the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio, two all-star NHL teams faced off in the 2015 Honda NHL All-Star Skills Competition. Stahls’ Decorating Fulfillment Center was on-site creating players’ jerseys as well as commemorative fanwear sold for the event. Photo courtesy of Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, Mich.


----------

